# Crusing as a single



## Brookswood (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi folks,

I have not done any crusing but am now thinking of it if I can find the right cruise.    

One thing that concerns me is that I don't have anybody to cruise with.  My guy buddies don't travel much, and there is no special woman around who would be a cruise partner.

How are cruises for single people?  I am not so much concerned with extra fees for a single, but the social aspects.  I don't like to travel alone for more than about a week.  Is it easy to meet people and make friends (both genders, I would hope) on a cruise?  How long of a cruise would it take?  More than a week?

Thanks.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 10, 2017)

Try a short cruise;  say a 3 day one,  just to see what cruising is all about.

There are probably several/many  other singles on board.  Strike up a conversation with them.

You can seldom go wrong.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Do not let the fact you are traveling alone stop you from doing it.  See if there are senior trips.  About 20 years ago I treated myself to a week long trip to Disney World in Florida. I went alone and LOVED it.  I liked that I could plan my time as I pleased.  Also, I got to meet many wonderful fellow travelers just by striking up conversations with them in lines, or on parade routes.  I had much fun.*


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2017)

Brookswood said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have not done any crusing but am now thinking of it if I can find the right cruise.
> 
> ...



Most of the single cruisers I've come across have been middle-aged to older women (50-70 range).  I've noticed that the maître 'd mostly sat them with other singles.  As a single man, you'd be _very_ popular in that setting and, who knows, you just might meet a special woman you'd like to take another cruise with.....  If you're a good dancer, you'll REALLY be popular.


----------



## Susie (Jan 27, 2017)

Cruising on your own is absolutely delicious, as you can do whatever you want, whenever you want.
I highly recommend it!
(When cruising I often plan my day, as there are so many activities available).
And then the many excursions on offer, although climbing from the big boat onto the little boat could scare you (tenders).


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas.

What are good cruise lines for people in their 50's and 60's?  I dont' want to be on a party ship full of 20-somethings or even 40-somethings.   Not that I dont' like young people, but I want friends my age and if I find a nice lady, she should not be we behind the ears.


----------



## jujube (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd pass up Carnival.  Carnival offers a lot of bang for the buck, but it's not oriented to the older single.  Definitely leave Disney cruises off your list.  

Norwegian and Royal Caribbean are a step up from Carnival.  Holland America is a good one.  Of course, any of the "premium" lines would have an older clientele and more single ladies sailing.  Celebrity, Regent, Seaborn, Silversea and Crystal come to mind.

Best bet is to go to cruisecritic.com and check out the forums.  Read the reviews. Ask questions on the forums.  People on there are DYING to give you advice.  They also have "roll calls" for the various ships that you can post on to see who's sailing and, maybe, meet someone in advance.

You'll also meet some nice couples to visit with.   A lot of time, the ladies go off for a day of shopping in port and the husbands go off to play golf, fish, dive, etc.   You'll find people to talk with about mutual interests.  The Spousal Equivalent usually is wearing a Navy ball cap and can usually find someone to yap with for a while about ships they've served on, places they've been stationed, etc.   Quite often, you'll find a couple traveling with a sister-in-law or a female friend in tow.  

It's not hard to find people to talk to onboard.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 29, 2017)

Holland America is great for the older crowd.     When I was on a cruise/land trip in China, there was a gentleman on it that was a single and hired to dance with the older ladies.   First time for him to do it and he was having a ball.    Later, I found out lots of cruise lines utilize single men for dancing with the ladies.


----------

